# Chlorpheniramine Vs Chlorpheniramine Maleate



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex takes Chlorpheniramine half of a 4mg perscribed by the vet for his seasonal allergies, which are starting to kick up again. I am currently having allergy problems too and went to Walgreens yesterday and got the generic Chlortrimiton which is Chlorpheniramine Maleate 4mg. The pills look identical, but have a different symbol on them. I tried to do a web search for plain Chlorpheniramine but always came up with Chlorpheniramine Maleate. Are these two drugs the same? Can I give Rex the Chlorpheniramine Maleate which is $5.99 instead of paying $26 for the Chlorpheniramine from the vet? Did the vet just shorten the name on the perscription? 
Thanks in advance to anyone that may know the answer! I am going to ask the pharmacist as well next time I go in.


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

www.*chlorpheniramine*.com



> Rex takes Chlorpheniramine half of a 4mg perscribed by the vet for his seasonal allergies, which are starting to kick up again. I am currently having allergy problems too and went to Walgreens yesterday and got the generic Chlortrimiton which is Chlorpheniramine Maleate 4mg. The pills look identical, but have a different symbol on them. I tried to do a web search for plain Chlorpheniramine but always came up with Chlorpheniramine Maleate. Are these two drugs the same? Can I give Rex the Chlorpheniramine Maleate which is $5.99 instead of paying $26 for the Chlorpheniramine from the vet? Did the vet just shorten the name on the perscription?
> Thanks in advance to anyone that may know the answer! I am going to ask the pharmacist as well next time I go in.[/B]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

its the same


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> its the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! btw- I love your new Parker St Patty's siggy!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks!..its an old pic from last yr haha


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Rex takes Chlorpheniramine half of a 4mg perscribed by the vet for his seasonal allergies, which are starting to kick up again. I am currently having allergy problems too and went to Walgreens yesterday and got the generic Chlortrimiton which is Chlorpheniramine Maleate 4mg. The pills look identical, but have a different symbol on them. I tried to do a web search for plain Chlorpheniramine but always came up with Chlorpheniramine Maleate. Are these two drugs the same? Can I give Rex the Chlorpheniramine Maleate which is $5.99 instead of paying $26 for the Chlorpheniramine from the vet? Did the vet just shorten the name on the perscription?
> Thanks in advance to anyone that may know the answer! I am going to ask the pharmacist as well next time I go in.[/B]


I am just curious -- is that working for Rex? Miko was prescribed chlorpheniramine and took it for a little while but I didn't feel like it did much for him. Benadryl works much better for him and doesn't really make him sleepy.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=164050
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does work well for him. He takes it for the paw licking and scratching. He is allergic to everything that is green and grows I think! The vet said he may get tired from it, but never has had that side effect. It doesnt even slow him down. He took it for about 6 weeks straight in the height of the allergy season last year and then as needed after that. It is pretty fast acting for him as well. The vet prescribed Benedryl for his car sickness, and it did help that, but was so messy and made him all sticky.


----------

